# Am I too old to get into a specialist music school?



## Annessa

I am 13 years old and I just started learning the viola. I took my first lesson (with a close friend) and I managed to play the simple tune 'Twinkle Twinkle Little Star' on the same day without any scratches (and so did my friend). I had always wanted to play an instrument and get into a music school since I was young, but I only managed to start learning the viola at this age. Is it still possible for me to get into a music school in England if I work extremely hard? I know that the specialist music schools are only for children as young as 7 or 8 to 18 or 19 years old, will I be able to get in if I work really hard now?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Depends..

but schools are not the only way, you could learn through books (not advised) or find yourself an independent teacher.

Good luck anyway


----------



## colin

At 13 there shopuld be no problem with getting lessons or advice on lessons from your teacher at your school. Im in my Forties, and I am planning hopefully to go on a full time music course in August.


----------



## taviyamato

you can't really learn like a pro by yourself , go to a music school and talk to the teachers , or send your parents to talk since you are a bit small , aniway ! to be honest ! you are a bit old , I took violin lessons from 6 or 7 years !


----------



## Zulletastique

Hello. 13 years of age?!
I took up my first lesson only when I was 14 ! how's that ?
Not to brag, but I can catch up with people who took up piano lessons since the age of 7-8.
If you think you're talented why not ?
Talent + hardwork = Bombshell !
go for it ! don't waste more time !
Hope your inspired


----------

